# Muzzleloading for bears



## tmanfrmtn (Jul 27, 2017)

So my new hunt club has a healthy population of bears on it.
 I was looking at both archery hunting for them as well as Muzzleloading for them.
 Would a 250 grain be enough stopping power for a Ga Black bear?
Or should I look at pushing up aound 300 grain?
 I'm looking at the barnes spit-fire expander MZ.

 What does everyone thing of this round?


----------



## Muldoon (Jul 28, 2017)

a .22 Short will kill a Grizz if you put it in the right place!


----------



## tmanfrmtn (Jul 29, 2017)

Muldoon said:


> a .22 Short will kill a Grizz if you put it in the right place!



 True.
 But why would you?
 Would you use the same 22 short to stop a home invasion?


----------



## Muldoon (Jul 29, 2017)

*.22?*

Never intended to!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2017)

Anything that will kill deer cleanly will kill a bear cleanly.


----------



## deadend (Aug 13, 2017)

Bears aren't any harder to kill than deer.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 13, 2017)

You better make the first shot count............deer don't climb trees.


----------



## Wooly Bugger (Sep 1, 2017)

If you can take it with a bow, my two cents would be yes. Look at history, how many bear have been taken prior to modern firearms using a patched ball with black powder? Quite a few id wager


----------

